# Which ADSL modem to buy For BSNL boradband..?



## Anshu Singh (Aug 31, 2013)

HEllo ,
Guys i want to buy a ADSL+wifi Modem for BSNL broadband
The One which  BSNL is providing costs me rs2100 which is costly 
nd im sure that would be piece of ****.
So I have 2 choices

1.Netgear jnr1010 -*www.flipkart.com/netgear-jnr1010-n150-wireless-router/p/itmdekmq26udbjdt?pid=RTRDEKJVHZHPHHMM&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=N150+netgear&ref=7a38832f-7c5e-42e7-9970-ce6dcf08bfc5

2.DLink DIR 600L-*www.flipkart.com/d-link-dir-600l-wireless-n150-cloud-router/p/itmdbemyeh7t8rkt?pid=RTRDBECHNDFNCM3H

Help me decide in these two also if u can find better than thses below 1500 range plz let me knw.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2013)

get tp-link 8961 which is much better even if it costs a bit more.you may find it for lesser price in local market.


----------



## Anshu Singh (Sep 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> get tp-link 8961 which is much better even if it costs a bit more.you may find it for lesser price in local market.


tp-link 8961 costs Rs.1960/- on flipkart
But i find 8151 cheaper than 8961 but it has only 1 LAN port  which would be enough for me
i dont want to spend some extra peny just bcz for 4 LAN nd double antennae
btw thanx for yur advice ..........
now just tell me .................can i use this 8151 modem as ADSL modem or Not
i mean Do i still need the modem Which BSNL is  providing for
 Rs.2100!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2013)

Anshu Singh said:


> tp-link 8961 costs Rs.1960/- on flipkart
> But i find 8151 cheaper than 8961 but it has only 1 LAN port  which would be enough for me
> i dont want to spend some extra peny just bcz for 4 LAN nd double antennae
> btw thanx for yur advice ..........
> ...


 Yes of course.

No you don't need the Modem which BSNL is providing for Rs.2100/-,*IF YOU BUY THE TP-Link TD-W8151N modem/router*.


----------

